# Anybody here collect old police lights?--updated



## ABTOMAT (Mar 29, 2004)

A while ago I really got into vintage aluminum police flashlights. The machining, the heft, the style. Now I look for them wherever I go (hmm, who wants to divest themselves of some?). Not much of a collection yet but I'm working on it.

So who here has a real collection of these old clunkers? How 'bout photos? What got you interested?


----------



## lithium (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here collect old police lights?*

I don't have a 'real' collection of them - just a few. I do have one that is a 'real' collectable - a 7C cell M*g, s/n 2613, circa 1982, large/standard head, with the 'Paten Pending' misspelling of patent. I listed this in my profile a my favorite incan. light even though I don't use it much any more (I need more than a penlight these days /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ). 

I don't want to sell the light (in fact I would like to get more 7 or more cell M*gs), but I thought some collectors may find the info about it useful. Many people don't know about the typo or even that M*g made 7+ cell lights (I have heard of up to 14C cell by special order, but I have never seen more than a 12C).

The small head model of this light is VERY rare (all small heads are rare), but one would need the paperwork to prove that the head was a factory option.

While I'm on the subject, I've got a question. I have seen extension tubes for M*gs, but I never knew if they were made by M*g. Anybody know?

Good luck with the collection!

Ken


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here collect old police lights?*

All right, here's the heavy metal collection. All you girly men these days, with your Surefires and Arcs, LEDs, and fancy gadgets suited for the womenfolk. Waah, waah, waah, my light's too big, my light's too dim, I'm getting carpal tunnel syndrome, etc...suck it up! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

Here's what a man's (insert Tim Taylor grunt) flashlight collection looks like. Mini-Mag and SL Scorpion included for scale for you "high tech" poofs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif







4D Kel, 5D Kel, 6D Mag, 7D B-Lite. From the days when men were men, arms were strong and eyes were sharp in the dark.

Oh yeah, you tactical light lightweights might be onto something--the Scorp's as bright as the 4-pound Bianchi. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here collect old police lights?*

[ QUOTE ]
*ABTOMAT said:*
Here's what a man's (insert Tim Taylor grunt) flashlight collection looks like. Mini-Mag and SL Scorpion included scale for you "high tech" poofs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

Two words... battery life...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

ps: I'm just joshing ya, of course. Those are rugged and fine looking lights.


----------



## 3rd_shift (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here collect old police lights?*

[ QUOTE ]
*ABTOMAT said:*
All you girly men these days, with your Surefires and Arcs, LEDs, and fancy gadgets suited for the womenfolk. Waah, waah, waah, my light's too big, my light's too dim, I'm getting carpal tunnel syndrome, etc...suck it up! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

From the days when men were men, arms were strong, eyes were sharp, and criminals were, uh, polite. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif

Oh yeah, you tactical light lightweights might be onto something--the Scorp's as bright as the 4-pound Bianchi. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
As a security guard, I tend to agree on having a bigger light.
It gives the option to clobber someone, if you should make the horrifying discovery that your pepper spray is stopped up, or empty,
I carry a 4d mag with a Trilight3 adaptor in it.


----------



## capnal (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here collect old police lights?*

Hey, ABTOMAT
I have a vintage Kel Lite Industries Balck Aluminum police light I would be willing to part with. Never been able to get it to work, though. I think it was originally a rechargeable, however, it does hold 5 C cells. It has a person's number etched in it, could even be a badge number.
I can scan or take photos if you are interested. I am down here in Fort Worth, TX. Probably wouldn't want to try and sell it, because I don't know what it is worth. Would probably be OK with swap though. Got anything you want to part with?


----------



## Larry1582 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here collect old police lights?*

Here are a few of the lights that I have in my collection:


----------



## Xrunner (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here collect old police lights?*

Nice picture, what are the two on the far right and the long one on the left? Thanks

-Mike


----------



## Larry1582 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here collect old police lights?*

Far right is a 2C Streamlight. I don't know what the model was. The one next to it is a small 2C Bianchi B-lite. The longest one on the left is a L.A. Screw Products light. It has sections of the tube so that you can adjust the number of batteries used. With all four attached it takes 12D.


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here collect old police lights?*

That's quite a collection. What's that one between the Mag and Kel-Lite? I've never seen a light with four bands like that.

That reminds me, how frequently were SL Excalibres issued? I remember seeing some LEOs with them about 10-15 years ago, but only once. That's what those three on the right are, correct?


----------



## Larry1582 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here collect old police lights?*

The one between the Mag and the Kel-lite does not have anything printed on it other than someone's name and badge or employee number along with the words "TRUE-GRIT". The switch and part of the head resembles a Kel-lite. I don't know if it is some version of a Kel-lite or not.

The three on the right side that I believe you are talking about are Streamlights. I never knew what the model name was. Two are 5D and one is 3D. They seem like decent lights, but not up to Mag quality as far as bulb and switch assemblies.


----------



## jtice (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here collect old police lights?*

..... a 12 D mag? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
Thats just crazy.... even for a flashaholic !


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here collect old police lights?*

Use it for a walking stick.... IF you can lift it!

I have considered buying another Brinkmann 5-3-2 to combine with mine for 10D.....

I find the 5D Excalibre SL I have to have a suspect switch feel to it, but the beam (with Writeright) ain't too shabby. I have a 4Cell M*g Whitestar in it.


----------



## bnicoletti (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here collect old police lights?*

I would be willing to trade you one of my new L2a vortex lights for your Kel-Lite.

I need it for prior m*g days.......

You can see a review of the L2A on the forum.....

Regards,
Bob


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here collect old police lights?*

I ended up with Capnal's. If you're curious, the works were pretty corroded out. Thanks to Al for the light, and to Larry1582 for helping with parts. Fits right into the collection.

Bob, If you don't mind me asking, that L2a's quite a nice light to swap for just one of these. What's the interest? I might have a line on more Kels and/or other old police lights in the near future.


----------



## bnicoletti (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here collect old police lights?*

I have several mag-lites including 7D and 7C cells both in their Varibeam and standard features.

I wanted aluminum lights prior to Mag era. LA screw products, Pro-Lite, B-lite and even Streamlight.

I am working on some aluminum flashlight history and I am noticing that Mag was not the first light on the block as they claim.

If you have any connections on obtaining any of the light listed or any old publications prior to 1979 I would be interested in reviewing the information for my research.

Bob /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here collect old police lights?*

The ones I get go right into the collection, but I'll keep my eyes out for ones I don't need. Any interest in the plastic versions of the Pro-Lites? I think I know when some are, but I've had a hard time prying them away from the owner.

Any pics of your collection?


----------

